# What kitchen scraps can chickens eat?



## Everwind (Jul 20, 2006)

I just received a lot of frozen food from someone cleaning out their freezer. I wanted the meat for my dog but there is a lot of vegetables (asparagus, corn, peas, tomatoes, etc), nuts, hemp hearts, blueberries, various fruit, soups, crackers and peanut butter, pasta, coconut and a few other things I've forgotten.

Is there anything that will kill or make chickens sick? Will they avoid things that are bad for them? If something is "off" will it hurt them?

I would give them just a little bit of these things every day or so as I'd like to get it out of my freezer (it's packed now!), but I don't want to upset their stomachs by giving them new things every day if that is a possibility.

Any advice?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Just give them some everyday. Nothing in that list should hurt them. My concern is always that extras can drop the overall protein intake and hurt egg production.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Chickens will eat anything and everything. The only human food that will hurt them for pure survival purposes is _excess_ salt or brine. Ordinary ham or corned beef mixed/diluted with other foods is okay. Bacon rind cut in worm-length pieces is not only okay, but an entertainment.

Like Cyngbaeld said, nothing on that list will hurt.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

You didn't ask, but the dog would probably eat most of the veggies, too. It might be better for it than just meat, unless you are feeding it organ meat.

The chickens will eat the meat too, if you cook it.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

My birds loved raw meat. As long as its fresh. Never give rotten meat.

Mine eat everything but citrus.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I read a post where someone fed them (uncooked) bread dough and that didn't work out so well. Other than that, you can feed them anything. If they don't like it, they won't eat it.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Cyngbaeld, Im sorry I forgot but what are the benefits of red pepper flakes again. I have some & want to give it to them.


----------



## Everwind (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, I gave them some frozen cauliflower today, they were off elsewhere so I don't know if they will like it. I threw out all the pastry type stuff (pie crusts, cinnamon buns). They were eating the coconut the other day! I looked up poisonous and chickens and there is a huge list of things! I was surprised, it's more than the horses and rabbit list combined but mostly plants.

My dog does eat a balanced raw diet btw, organ meat, bones, some veggies, fish oil, whole prey (rabbits). I've been feeding raw for 10 yrs so am pretty comfortable with that, though my dobe is pretty picky when other dogs would wolf down what I give him - the chickens do help him eat as they love to pick at his food if he leaves it, like the venison neck he should be chewing on atm, and the beef roast he only ate half of...he sees them eating it and chases them away.

I'll keep feeding the chickens the veggies, nuts, raisins, crackers that I have in the freezer. Pasta is ok? uncooked? like the frozen Olivieri brand stuff.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

pasta should be cooked


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

You got me with hemp hearts! What are they, the inside of the stalk?


----------



## garyh141 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know about red pepper flakes, but jalapeno's or other hot peppers are supposed to make hens start laying.
Sandra


----------

